# Added A CZ75 Tactical Sports To The Stable



## pendennis (Jul 6, 2011)

For the past several months, after adding a couple of Hi Powers to my collection, I got the urge to buy a CZ75. While they're different in a lot of respects, I've shot a few CZ75B's, and really like the balance and feel.

I was a LGS week before last, and they had a used Tactical Sports in the display case on consignment. It has VZ grips, straight trigger which breaks @ around 2+ pounds, Kensight adjustable rear, and FO front. It came with the original box, along with 3 20-rounds mags. I gave it a good inspection, and made an offer. LGS called the consignor and he agreed. After cash and paper work were exchanged, I took it straight to the club for a "break in" session. I ran about 100 rounds through it, and shot it a 15 yards off a sandbag rest to check accuracy. I could get 3" with Rem/UMC 115gr hardball. Last Wednesday, I ran another 100 rounds off hand, and was able to chew up the middle of a Bianchi target @ 20 yards.

The weight of the gun is around 2lb 14oz with an empty magazine, so it's no lightweight. However, the weight really dampens the 9mm ammo, which is not a wrist breaker to start. While I'm not an IDPA or USPSA shooter, I can really appreciate how the gun is built.

Wednesday, back to the range for a side-by-side with a Fusion custom 1911 chambered in 9mm, and my Hi Power Practical. Should be some real fun.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Over 3 pounds loaded; yeah, ought to be stable shooting 9x19. Do you know the intelligence for the straight trigger?


----------



## pendennis (Jul 6, 2011)

hillman said:


> ...Do you know the intelligence for the straight trigger?


Not sure of the source, but it looks like the ones from Cajun Gun Works. I'll check back at the LGS, and ask them to ask the consignor.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

NICE!

I would imagine the straight trigger would allow you to find a sweet spot with the trigger finger having variable fulcrum positions.

ie: the lower on the trigger, the less pressure needed.


----------

